# Started my C/F project



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I just got my C/F fabric so i started using it on some small pieces, i just got done with the button panel







[/IMG] 
hope you guys like it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you did good, but you can tell its not real C/F, but like I said, very good job on getting it on there.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

looks decent


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that stuff is hard to work with
looks pretty good


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

found this stuff too? i have been meaning to see if anyone has used it...............looks like good stuff! and nice job its very smooth :cheers:


----------



## Cavi Mike (Dec 25, 2004)

Fabric huh?




:dumbass:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Cavi Mike said:


> Fabric huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PIPE DOWN CHACHI dont come here and be a douche bag. :cheers: sometimes we like to see if others can catch the flaw in what we said........kinda pranks if you will, so he used vinyl still looks awsome.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

That looks all right, good job. As long as you don't claim its real CF its all good :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks for all the comments except for Chachi. I didnt mean Fabric but still its not cool when people just come in to say something gay. That stuff is hard to work with though, im working on the trim around the shifter and its hella hard, i think i need to redo it though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While you did not ask for input, you did say "hope you guys like it"
I guess the ones that don't care for it are not supposed to say anything.

With that said, 1CLNB14 is silent....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i jsut got done with the door sills and some assorted other pieces including the ashtray and the HVAC buttons and some other things, it actually looks really good IMO. Just wondering whatother peices i should do if you have any recommendations.








[/IMG]


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

radio trim bezel, maybe around the vents, look for some kits for your car and use that as a guide.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Damn good work, very neat job, looks professional and like you took your time with it, not sloppy at all.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's as good as it'll be next to real CF pieces. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well i did some more, like the tray below the ashtray so here are some more pics (sigh)







[/IMG] 
and this is the dash, need to do the other buttons and some other things







[/IMG]


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

..and you didn't overdue it. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

91sentra said:


> i jsut got done with the door sills and some assorted other pieces including the ashtray and the HVAC buttons and some other things, it actually looks really good IMO. Just wondering whatother peices i should do if you have any recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks nice


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

do you guys think i should do the center dash peice and the part around the guage cluster or would that be too much, IMO i think it would be an interesting think to try. Im just trying to guage some opinions :cheers:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well i went ahead and did the dash part, i hope that the theme wasnt overdone, even though it came out perfect. Heres a pic...







[/IMG] 
Going to go put it in now.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks really good bro, keep up the bad ass job :thumbup: 

What did you buy to do it? one of those ebay sheets?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks really good bro, keep up the bad ass job :thumbup:
> 
> What did you buy to do it? one of those ebay sheets?


Actually i did. A 8 foot sheet is like 20 bucks shipped


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

that center piece came out looking great
keep up the good work.
Take some pics of it mounted in the car so that we could see the contrast with the dashboard.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

ok here it is....







[/IMG]


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not too shabby

(im still wondering how you did it without any wrinkles or bubbles)


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

with a hotness :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> not too shabby
> 
> (im still wondering how you did it without any wrinkles or bubbles)


thats what i was thinking aswell


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i have a lot of experience applying vinyl decals on cars. when ever i had a small bubble i would poke it with a needle and rub out the air. It only took one try. unfortunetely i ran out of vinyl so i need more. Takes alot of practice to work with it. Right now im working on two cars doing there interiors kinda like mine and hopefully they like it, so anyways thanks for the comments. Next time ill post up some progress pics and instructions.

BTW- a hair dryer is very useful in helping shape it around curves.


----------

